# Mask Cleaning



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Need to clean up some older masks that are pretty dusty. Do ya'll think putting them in a dishwasher would do too much harm?



Thanks,

Tommy


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't put them in a dishwasher. Warm water in a sink with a mild dish detergent should do the job.


----------

